# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  ¿En que ayuda medirlo todo en el manejo avícola?

## AvicApp.com

Hola foristas,  
Una de las principales tareas en elmanejo avícola, es llevar mediciones de los diferentes aspecto deuna explotación. Para el caso de la cría y desarrollo tanto de lasaves livianas y pesadas, lo más importante es conocer el desarrollocorporal de la parvada en cuanta a peso promedio y porcentaje deuniformidad del lote. Teniendo en cuanta el consumo de alimento yagua que son la base del plan de nutrición, que en la mayoría delos casos se expresan en Kg/Días y Lts/Días consumidos, a partir deeste conjunto de indicadores se calcula la conversión de alimento,indicador clave para conocer la rentabilidad del lote  *ya que elalimento representa entre un 50 a 60 % del costo de producción* - ,que en pocas palabras es cuantos kilos de alimento se me conviertenen kilos de huevos o kilos de carne, para el caso de aves livianas ypesadas respectivamente.  
Hay varias causas por la que laconvertibilidad se compromete, y se posiciona por debajo de losestándares recomendados por cada línea genética, tales como ISA,Lohmann, H&N, Hubbard, Aviagen y Cobb-Vantress.   
Estas causas vienen reflejadas por lamedición de otros factores del manejo, como son el alojamientoexpresados en número de aves por metros cuadrados (densidad), elambiente/ventilación  expresados en la composición del aire, latemperatura y humedad relativa,  y por último la iluminación,expresados en horas de luz y oscuridad.   
Otras tienen que ver con laBioseguridad la correcta aplicación de un plan de vacunación y deun plan de higiene.   
La experiencia de los productoresvenezolanos que han confiado en *http://avicapp.com* para llevar elcontrol y seguimiento de cada uno de estos registro, datos eindicadores les ha permitido tener una visión integral de comomarcha su negocio y como poder tomar acciones a tiempo que nocomprometan el rendimiento de la parvada o lapsos de paradas muylargo entre cada remplazo de lotes. *Mejorando los margenes deganancia del negocio*.  
Saludos,
Luis Benavides Andrade *AvicApp.com*Temas similares: Cedro rosado ayuda Revista Industria Avicola Ayuda en costos y flujo de caja Malas Noticias , Ayuda !!! Ayuda - Laboratorio

----------


## golcito18

Tienen mediciones de consumo de energia y/o gas en las granjas avicolas?

----------

